# Found squab and have NO idea what to do!



## WhoDoVooDoo (Apr 27, 2006)

I was on my way to my lab (zoology, of all classes) today when I saw a pigeon. I didn't pay it any attention at first; pigeons are VERY common on my college campus, so I just kept walking. Then I noticed that he wasn't a very good flyer; he'd hover for about two seconds and then fall. Then I noticed he was smaller than a normal pigeon, and when I got closer to inspect, discovered that a fourth of him had a fine yellow down poking out through undeveloped regular feathers. I simply could NOT leave him there, and after class was over, I took him home. He's sitting in a box right now, next to a sock filled with rice that I stuck in the microwave for a few minutes so he could have something warm to sit next to.

He seems relatively healthy. He's probably around two or three weeks old. I don't know anything about squabs, but he's pooping, his eyes are bright, and his feathers are...well, they're trying to figure out whether they're down or actual feathers right now! He's very frightened of me, which I suppose is good (in a sad sort of way). I heated up a sock full of rice and stuck it next to him, so he's fairly calm right now. I have some water with salt and sugar mixed in waiting to get to room temperature, and a box with shredded newspaper and a heating pad wrapped in a towel beneath it waiting for him (i don't want to move him into it just yet). However, there are some issues.

I don't know what to feed the little guy (or girl). He just pooped, and it's healthy looking as pigeon poop goes, so he must've just fallen when I found him. However, I know I need to get something in his system soon; I don't want him to starve.

His breathing seems very labored, and he wheezes a bit each time he breathes. I don't know if he hurt something in his fall or if he's just frightened (but it seems to me he should have calmed down by now).

I have five cats! Only one is strictly indoor, but this makes it pretty hard to figure out where I'm going to release him. I've been reading around and I know I have to find a flock for him, but will they accept him and such? When he's ready, do I just go down to where the flock, drop him off, and leave?

What I'd really like to do is find some sort of pigeon rehabilitator; I've never done this before and I feel a bit burdened knowing this precious life is in my hands. I live on Long Island, which is in New York; does anyone know of any place that might take this little guy?

Thank you very, very much for your help, everyone. I...we appreciate it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your kindness in helping this youngster.

Sounds like you are doing a great job..so far.

Please check this thread for rehydration and basic life saving care.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

The yellow fuzz is the baby hair, can you tell me if he is walking around at all, he may be older then a couple of weeks? Is he well feathered under the wings or bald?

The bird may have a respiratory infection/disease if it is wheezing and will need some care.

Here is a list of resources:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

I will contact my friend Phyll for you, she can help locate a rehabber as she lives in your area.


----------



## WhoDoVooDoo (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes, he is walking! And flying, too - or at least trying to. He's not feathered under the wings, but he has the beginning quills of feathers trying to grow in. 

Should I give him Pedialyte instead of food? I was thinking something along the lines of corn meal or grits, but again, I'm not sure. My knowledge is in parrots, not pigeons!  

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This bird needs solid food but he's not of an age yet to recognize what solid food is. So, you're going to have to try various ways of feeding him yourself while you teach him to peck food. The hungrier he is, the quicker he'll learn to eat. Pedialyte doesn't begin to have the stuff required for growth during this period. What you need is a pigeon/dove mix with varying quantities of peas, milo, safflower seeds, corn, barley, wheat, millet, maybe small black sunflower seeds and other stuff like that. You can try to put some of that in front of him and peck with your finger or a pencil. You'll have to get some down him one way or another and, if push comes to shove, hold his beak open and drop some stuff in.

Pedialyte would be okay to hydrate him with but he won't know how to drink on his own, either. You can try to push his beak into a cup (about halfway) and see if he figures it out. Otherwise, it's down to using a dropper and putting a drop on the beak for him to swallow and then another and another and another... until you've gotten 10 or so (cc's) down him. At this point, rehydration is probably more important than food but he really needs both. It usually takes about three days before they really learn to accept you and start crying to be fed (literally) when they see you.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

To explain further, the parents go eat a bunch of the food they can come up with (no telling what if they're feral) and drink some water and then come and regurgitate it up to the back of their throats for the squeakers (the current iteration) to eat out of their parents' mouths. So, it's largely unprocessed except for a little softening due to the moisture.

Pidgey


----------



## WhoDoVooDoo (Apr 27, 2006)

He drank about two teaspoons of the salt/sugar water mix, which I dropped onto his beak for ... oh, ten minutes or so. Is that too much? Not enough? How often and how much should I feed him and give him water?

If anything, this is certainly going to to teach me not to take pigeons for granted anymore! Poor little birds sure do go through alot!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Too much? Not enough? It's difficult to know, really, although labored breathing is often a sign of dehydration. Birds have a wonderful system of water reclamation when it's working properly--pigeons especially. If the poop comes out in somewhat dry balls, it's a sign that the water reclamation is working well. It MAY be a sign that they're dehydrated and that's always worrisome but you never really know unless the bird's exhibiting signs of distress (heavy breathing) and that goes away after a few hours after rehydrating.

Anyhow, he'd want about 10 to 15% of his body weight in hydrated food (food and water) three times per day at this point. He could manage a lot more and quite a bit less but that's a good average. So, a couple of tablespoons of food and a couple tablespoons of water per day would be pretty good to shoot for. He'll manage his own intake if you can teach him to peck and drink.

Pidgey


----------



## WhoDoVooDoo (Apr 27, 2006)

Alright. I'll stick by that, then. Thank you very much.  

And may I add that you guys have a very nice forum here. I've been looking through and trying to get as much information as possible so I can do the best that I can for this little guy (or girl...which reminds me, is there anyway to sex such a young bird or do I have to wait?), and I've learned so much! You're all very kind and helpful and I appreciate it very much. I'm certainly going to recommend you to anyone who needs pigeon help!

He's calmed down a bit. He's still breathing heavily, but he's not quite so bad anymore, and has nestled himself into a corner of the box he's in.

I'm a bit concerned though. There are carpenter ants in my house - well, actually, they're only in my room (i believe the colony is in the windowsill). They've never really bothered me so I never did anything about them, plus my mother can't really afford it. But I'm concerned they might upset the squab. Should I move him to another room or to a higher location? I found ants in the eyedropper I was using to give him water with so I'm a little worried. I'm already quite attached to the little creature (he's so adorably ugly!) and want to make certain he's as comfortable as I can make him.

Edit; Another question. I feed the birds in the area almost all the time, so I have wild bird seed on hand. The kind I have now has the following; Milo, White Proso Millets, Wheat, Sunflower Seed, and Calcium Carbonate. Is it okay to try and feed him this? I'm concerned about the sunflower seeds because the husks might be too big for him. Is there anything I might have in my pantry that I can add until I can get a hold of some Pigeon/Dove food?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Split peas; small beans (about the size of peas); unsalted, unbut.tered popcorn; raw nuts (chop 'em up)... In a pinch, you can feed them puppy chow bits that have been dipped in water.

You're not going to know his gender for quite awhile, don't bother. 

Are they the biggest sunflower seeds? You could husk them and feed him just the nuts. Some birds eat them but they usually shell them before swallowing them (just like us). The big husks are kinda' hard on squeakers.

Pidgey


----------



## WhoDoVooDoo (Apr 27, 2006)

They aren't the biggest, but I husked them anyway and gave him a few. He's starting to get the idea of the whole feeding bit. He's wary of me, which is alright, as long as he's eating and drinking, which he is. He isn't panting quite so hard now, and he seems to be settling down alright.

He sure does poop alot though! I wonder; should I change the bedding every so often? I know that his mother certainly wouldn't make him a whole new nest after a few poops, but...well, I wouldn't want to be in a box full of my own poop.

I think I'll leave him for the night and feed him again first thing in the morning. A tablespoon of water and a tablespoon of food three times a day seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yes, pigeons are very crappy birds and we love 'em for it! Nothing makes us happier than a very crappy pigeon!

Seriously, one of the things that you're looking for in poops are good solids. They can poop a lot of water with a dab of green oil paint-like stuff that's really just bile. It's a real dark lime green. You'd like to see a less-dark-green-to-brown poop with a little dab of white paste (urates). Occasionally, you might get a lot of water and that's something to watch.

It's best if they have a central location like standing on a brick or a towel rolled into a hollowed nest. They'll usually try to stay perched on the rise of the brick or nest and poop over the sides in a case like that. When you see them get real comfortable sitting down and propped up askew on one wing, you know they've settled down for the long haul and aren't terribly upset with their surroundings.

Pidgey


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks, Treesa.

Today I received an e-mail from the rehabber. Due to limited space, she must cut back on taking in rescues. I'll see what I can do. Say a prayer.

Phyll


----------



## WhoDoVooDoo (Apr 27, 2006)

Update!

The little guy is doing pretty well. I was suprised how quickly he learned - he learned how to eat out blow, then off the ground, and drink from an eyedropper, then from a bowl in about two days! Never again will I underestimate the intelligence of ap igeon!

He has free reign of my room, since I'm rarely in it. He even goes into his little box at night. He's still terrified of me, which is alright and I prefer it. If no rehabilitator is found, I think I'll keep him - I've got a few ideas on places to release him when he's of age (which should take about three months? i don't know. someone tell me how long it takes for these little guys to mature enough to be able to make it on their own). I'll keep coming back here for help though. Thanks again, everyone.

Edit; Oh yes. I named him Phoenix.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Once he is mature and that can be anywhere between 45 days or older, he will be ready for release. Our youngsters are about 6 to 8 weeks old by the time they are trained and released. Of course, they are domestic, but basically they all have their flying skills down by then.

I'm glad he is quite independent and practicing his skills, that will help him succeed when he is out on his own. I love the name Phoenix.

Please check out this thread dealing with criteria for release.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10874

Thank you for keeping him for the time being, we appreciate your kindness and the update.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for the update & thank you for caring for this pigeon. It sounds like you have everything under control. 

If you are still interested in turning him over to a rehabber, please e-mail your contact information as soon as possible. Thanks.

Phyll


----------

